# كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى اقل من دقيقة...



## mrmr120 (23 مايو 2007)

*كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

*كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر !
**حكينا انه لا يمكن ارضاء الناس ولكن ممكن انك تخلي شخص يحبك بس كيف تابعو الكلام فقرة فقرة .. خليكم تكتشفوا السر الكبير كبير .. من وراء العنوان .. *​*


​*​


*1- تعود ان تنظر الى الناس مباشرة الى اعينهم*



*2-يجب ان تعرف وتحدد مالذي تريده من الآخرين بالضبط ليتم *



*تحديد رسالتك التي تود ايصالها الى الناس *



*3-جسدك لايعرف كيف يكذب فبطريقة غير واعية يقوم *



*جسدك بنقل افكارك ومشاعرك من خلال الحركات التي تقوم بها *



*4-عندما تقابل شخصا لأول مرة لاتبذل مجهودا فوق المعتاد *



*ففي دراسة قام بها الباحثون في جامعة بريستون تم سؤال *



*الطلبة عن الطرق التي يستحوذون بها على اهتمام الناس *



*الذين يقابلونهم اول مرة كانت المبالغة في الحماس احد اسباب *



*الفشل.لاتحاول ان تبتسم رغما عنك ولاتحاول ان تتذاكى او ان *



*تكون مؤدبا اكثر من اللازم واو ان تتعامل مع الطرف الاخر باحترام *



*زائد يكون على حساب احترامك لنفسك *



*5- من خلال بحث قام به البروفيسور البرت مبهدييان *



*بعنوان (حل شفرة التفاعل غير المنسجم) وجد ان الرسائل *



*التي نعبر عنها في حياتنا تمثل بالنسب التالية:55% *



*لغة الجسد.38%نبرة الصوت.7% كلمات *



*6- ان القدرة على اجراء اتصال بالعينين تعني انك واثق *



*من نفسك اما خفض العين فيبدو مذعنا حسب السياق *



*7-الابتسامة تعكس الدفء وتظهر الثقة وتنشئ الالفة لكن *



*حذار الابتسامة في الوقت غير الملائم فانها تعكس الضعف وفقدان الثقة *



*8- رفع الحاجبين للاعلى مدة ثانية هو علامة للصداقة *



*9- المظهر المثالي للثياب ان تكون جذابة مريحة تعكس القانون الاجتماعي في الثياب تعكس الشخصية تعطي الثقة بالنفس*

*منقووووووووووول*​


----------



## LOLA012 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

موضوع رائع  بجد يامرمر وميرسى على تعبك


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

حلو الموضوع ده يا شقيه

جميل يا مرمر ميرسى ياقمر


وربنا معاكى فى الامتحانات​


----------



## mrmr120 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

مرسى اوى اوى 
يارب ياكاندى ياقمر 
مرسى لمروركم​


----------



## moussa30000 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

يامرمر انتى وكاندى :Love_Mailbox:مواضيعكم :yahoo:رائعه الى الامام والرب :yaka:يبارككم بااااااااااااى


----------



## رومانتيك (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

رائع بجد يامرمر موضوع حلو اوى وفعلا استفادت منه ربنا يباركك صلى لى اختك مرمورة


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

موضوع جميل يامرمر 
بس عارفه فية مفاتيح تانية 
ولكل واحد مفتاح لقلبة بس الشطارة نكون احنا عارفين المفتاح


----------



## lovebjw (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

كعادة مواضيعكى يا مرمر لا نقاش ولا جدال عليها 
ربنا يبارككى يا باشا بجد 
موضوع جميل اوى 
وفعلا لغة الجسم من اهم اللغات بل اهم اللغات كلها


----------



## mrmr120 (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

مرسى اوى اوى اوى ليكو كلكم 
ياشباب 
وفعلا يارامى لازم نكون احنا عارفين 
مفاتيح قلب كل واحد​


----------



## basboosa (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

مرسى يا مرمر على الكلام ده بجد كلام حلو اوى بس فى كمان لغة العيون بتوصل للناس بسرعة


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

موضوع رائع يا مرمر

وانا بؤكد علي النقطة دي

*



3-جسدك لايعرف كيف يكذب فبطريقة غير واعية يقوم 

جسدك بنقل افكارك ومشاعرك من خلال الحركات التي تقوم بها 

أنقر للتوسيع...



جايز ناس كتير تهملها بس فعلا الجسد بيبعت رسائل

وممكن كمان عن طريق حركات معينة تعرف اهتمام وحب اللي قدامك

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## mrmr120 (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

بجد انا مبسوطة ان الموضوع عجبك 
يامينا 
مرسى لردك​


----------



## meri (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

دة موضوع جميل قوى :dntknw: بس مش كتير بيكون كدة  :smil13:مرسى يامرمرقوى


----------



## tina_tina (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

كميل كميل
الى الامام دائما
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## mrmr120 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

مرسى اوى اوى 
ياشباب​


----------



## artamisss (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

  الله ينوووووووووووووووووووور عليكى   انتى جبتى المفيد


----------



## مارسيليانا (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

موضوعك جميل يامرمر ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك
فعلا العين بتكلم اللى قدامها وبتوصل الكلام
 وحركة الجسم بتبقى تلقائية لو فعلا انتى
بترتاحى للانسان اللى قدامك ولو لأول مرة
ميرسى كتير​


----------



## †السريانيه† (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*


6- ان القدرة على اجراء اتصال بالعينين تعني انك واثق 

من نفسك اما خفض العين فيبدو مذعنا حسب السياق 

الكلام ده  فعلا صحيح


7-الابتسامة تعكس الدفء وتظهر الثقة وتنشئ الالفة لكن 

حذار الابتسامة في الوقت غير الملائم فانها تعكس الضعف وفقدان الثقة 

اممممممممممم صح

8- رفع الحاجبين للاعلى مدة ثانية هو علامة للصداقة 

بجد كويس اوي  معلومه جميله ميرسي ياقمر يامرمر
ربنا يبارك تعبك 

سلام المسيح​


----------



## hany81 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

بارك فيك الرب


----------



## mrmr120 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك في 90 ثانية , بدون سحر*

مرسى اوى اوى 
ياشباب 
ربنا معاكو 
صلولى​


----------



## yousteka (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*

*كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90 ثانيه!!!!!!!!*
​


1-تعود ان تنظر الى الناس مباشرة الى اعينهم


2-يجب ان تعرف وتحدد مالذي تريده من الآخرين بالضبط ليتم
تحديد رسالتك التي تود ايصالها الى الناس


3-جسدك لايعرف كيف يكذب فبطريقة غير واعية يقوم
جسدك بنقل افكارك ومشاعرك من خلال الحركات التي تقوم بها


4-عندما تقابل شخصا لأول مرة لاتبذل مجهودا فوق المعتاد
.ففي دراسة قام بها الباحثون في جامعة بريستون تم سؤال
الطلبة عن الطرق التي يستحوذون بها على اهتمام الناس
الذين يقابلونهم اول مرة كانت المبالغة في الحماس احد اسباب
الفشل.لاتحاول ان تبتسم رغما عنك ولاتحاول ان تتذاكى او ان
تكون مؤدبا اكثر من اللازم واو ان تتعامل مع الطرف الاخر باحترام
زائد يكون على حساب احترامك لنفسك


5- من خلال بحث قام به البروفيسور البرت مبهدييان
بعنوان (حل شفرة التفاعل غير المنسجم) وجد ان الرسائل
التي نعبر عنها في حياتنا تمثل بالنسب التالية:55%
لغة الجسد.38%نبرة الصوت.7% كلمات


6- ان القدرة على اجراء اتصال بالعينين تعني انك واثق
من نفسك اما خفض العين فيبدو مذعنا حسب السياق


7-الابتسامة تعكس الدفء وتظهر الثقة وتنشئ الالفة لكن
حذار الابتسامة في الوقت غير الملائم فانها تعكس الضعف وفقدان الثقة


8- رفع الحاجبين للاعلى مدة ثانية هو علامة للصداقة


9- المظهر المثالي للثياب ان تكون
جذابة
مريحة
تعطي الثقة بالنفس
تعكس القانون الاجتماعي في الثياب
تعكس الشخصية​ 

منقول

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*

موضوع حلو يا يو يو
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*

موضوع رااااااااائع ومعلومات جميله 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع يا yousteka

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sameh7610 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*

*معلومات رائعة يوستيكا

ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*

*نصائح جميله جدااا

مرسي ليكي يويو

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## hmmm (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*

معلومات   مفيدة   يا يويو          ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*

yousteka موضوعك اكثر من رائع
موضوع تشكري عليه اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## mero_engel (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*

*ميرسي علي النصايح الجميله يا يووستيكا *
*تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*

جميل جدا ي يوستيكا
ربنا يباركك يا عسل


----------



## meraa (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*

نصايح جميلة ومفيدة 
ميرسى ياقمر
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*

* موضوع جميل يا yousteka ميرررسى يا قمر وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*

_شكرا يا يوستيكا على المعلومات الثمينة
تسلم الايادى_​


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع حلو يا يو يو​
> 
> ميرسى ليكى​


 

مرسي ليكي كتير ياكوكي

ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر

سلام المسيح​


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع ومعلومات جميله ​
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع يا yousteka​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 

مرررررسي ليك كتير ياكوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك ياباشا

سلام المسيح​


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*



sameh7610 قال:


> *معلومات رائعة يوستيكا​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر*​


 

مررررسي ليك كتير ياسامح

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا باشا

سلام المسيح​


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *نصائح جميله جدااا​*
> 
> *مرسي ليكي يويو*​
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 


مرسي ليك كتير يا مايكل


ربنا يبارك حياتك يا باشا

سلام المسيح​


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*



hmmm قال:


> معلومات مفيدة يا يويو ربنا يباركك


 


مرسي ليكي كتير اختيhmmm

ربنا يباركك ياقمر

سلام المسيح​


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*



كليمو قال:


> yousteka موضوعك اكثر من رائع​
> موضوع تشكري عليه اختى
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 


مررررررسي ليك كتير استاذي العزيز كليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح​


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي النصايح الجميله يا يووستيكا *
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​


 


مرررسي ليكي كتير ياميرو


ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر

سلام المسيح​


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> جميل جدا ي يوستيكا
> ربنا يباركك يا عسل


 


مرسي ليك كتير اخي خاطي ونادم

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح​


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*



meraa قال:


> نصايح جميلة ومفيدة
> 
> ميرسى ياقمر​


 

مررررررسي ليكي كتير ياميرا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر

سلام المسيح​


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*



dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا yousteka ميرررسى يا قمر وربنا يباركك .​*


 

مرسي ليكي كتير يادوندنة

ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر

سلام المسيح ​


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك في 90ثانية....؟*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا يا يوستيكا على المعلومات الثمينة_
> 
> 
> _تسلم الايادى_​


 


مرسي ليك كتير ياباشا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ياباشا

سلام المسيح​


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

1- تعود ان تنظر الى الناس مباشرة الى اعينهم

2-يجب ان تعرف وتحدد مالذي تريده من الآخرين بالضبط ليتم
تحديد رسالتك التي تود ايصالها الى الناس

3-جسدك لايعرف كيف يكذب فبطريقة غير واعية يقوم جسدك بنقل افكارك ومشاعرك من خلال الحركات التي تقوم بها

4-عندما تقابل شخصا لأول مرة لاتبذل مجهودا فوق المعتاد .ففي دراسة قام بها الباحثون في جامعة بريستون تم سؤال الطلبة عن الطرق التي يستحوذون بها على اهتمام الناس الذين يقابلونهم اول مرة كانت المبالغة في الحماس احد اسباب الفشل.لاتحاول ان تبتسم رغما عنك ولاتحاول ان تتذاكى او ان تكون مؤدبا اكثر من اللازم واو ان تتعامل مع الطرف الاخر باحترام زائد يكون على حساب احترامك لنفسك

5- من خلال بحث قام به البروفيسور البرت مبهدييان بعنوان (حل شفرة التفاعل غير المنسجم) وجد ان الرسائل التي نعبر عنها في حياتنا تمثل بالنسب التالية55% لغة الجسد.38%نبرة الصوت.7% كلمات

6- ان القدرة على اجراء اتصال بالعينين تعني انك واثق من نفسك اما خفض العين فيبدو مذعنا حسب السياق

7-الابتسامة تعكس الدفء وتظهر الثقة وتنشئ الالفة لكن حذار الابتسامة في الوقت غير الملائم فانها تعكس الضعف وفقدان الثقة

8- رفع الحاجبين للاعلى مدة ثانية هو علامة للصداقة

9- المظهر المثالي للثياب ان تكون جذابة مريحة تعطي الثقة بالنفس تعكس القانون الاجتماعي في الثياب تعكس الشخصية تدعم الرسالة التي تود ايصالها للناس*

*ملطووووش30:
صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*مرسي يا بيشو موضوع رائع 
و اسمحلي اضيف شغلة انه من افضل اساليب النجاح  انه الانسان يبقى على طبيعته و يبتعد عن التصنع...*


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

bishoragheb شكراااااااااا على اللطشة
ربنا يبارك لطشك هههههههههه
سلام المسيح​


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا بيشو موضوع رائع
> و اسمحلي اضيف شغلة انه من افضل اساليب النجاح  انه الانسان يبقى على طبيعته و يبتعد عن التصنع...*



*شكرااااااا اختي روز علي مرورك
شرفتيني وباركتيني بأضافتــــك
ربنا يبارك حياتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> bishoragheb شكراااااااااا على اللطشة
> ربنا يبارك لطشك هههههههههه
> سلام المسيح​



*شكراااااااا لمرورك الجميل العطر
ربنـــــــــا يبــــــــارك حياتــــــــــــك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع بيشو

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع بيشو
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*




*شكرا اخي سامح علي مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك​*


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> *5- من خلال بحث قام به البروفيسور البرت مبهدييان بعنوان (حل شفرة التفاعل غير المنسجم) وجد ان الرسائل التي نعبر عنها في حياتنا تمثل بالنسب التالية55% لغة الجسد.38%نبرة الصوت.7% كلمات*


 
*خير خير يعنى*
*هههههههههههههه*

*نيرسى يابيشو*
*ربنا يباركك يافندم *
*ويستخدمك دايما للخدمه *


----------



## الانبا ونس (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوعك جميل 

بس انا رأى ان الطبيعة غلابة 

ان كل واحد بيتصرف بطبيعة احسن 

و شكرا ليك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل يا بيشو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> *خير خير يعنى*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *نيرسى يابيشو*
> ...



*كله للخير
ميرسي لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *موضوعك جميل
> 
> بس انا رأى ان الطبيعة غلابة
> 
> ...


*
انت الاجمل وطبعااااا
الطبيعة غلابـــــــــــــــة
ربنا يبارك حياتــــــــــــــك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا بيشو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*شكرااااااااا
ك و ك و
لمروررررررك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا بيشو
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بيشو
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​



*شكرااا اخي العزيز 
علي مرورك ومباركتك 
لموضوعي
الرب يبارك حياتــــــــــك​*


----------



## zama (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا لموضوعك الجميل جدا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لطشه جميله يا بيشو
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## farou2 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا عالمعلومات اجربها واعطيك النتيجة...الرب معك


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mena magdy said قال:


> شكرا لموضوعك الجميل جدا



*شكرااااااااا لمرورك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> لطشه جميله يا بيشو
> ميرسى ليك​



*
بالعفو ياسويتي
شكرااااااااا لمرورك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك فى خلال 90 ث أو أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



farou2 قال:


> شكرا عالمعلومات اجربها واعطيك النتيجة...الرب معك



*شكرااااااااا لمرورك 
وانشاءلله هتلاقي نتيجة
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## اني بل (27 يونيو 2009)

*كيف تجعل الناس تحبك في 90 ثانيه أو أقل ؛؛؛؛؛؛*








هذي بعض النقاط لتجعل الناس يحبونك من خلال اول انطباع او مقابله فالحياه لا تخلو من الانطباعات الاولى 






 تعود ان تنظر الى الناس مباشرة الى اعينهم ..

يجب ان تعرف وتحدد مالذي تريده من الآخرين بالضبط ليتم 
تحديد رسالتك التي تود ايصالها الى الناس ​..






3-جسدك لايعرف كيف يكذب فبطريقة غير واعية يقوم 
جسدك بنقل افكارك ومشاعرك من خلال الحركات التي تقوم بها ..







عندما تقابل شخصا لأول مرة لاتبذل مجهودا فوق المعتاد 
.ففي دراسة قام بها الباحثون في جامعة بريستون تم سؤال 
الطلبة عن الطرق التي يستحوذون بها على اهتمام الناس 
الذين يقابلونهم اول مرة كانت المبالغة في الحماس احد اسباب 
الفشل.لاتحاول ان تبتسم رغما عنك ولاتحاول ان تتذاكى او ان 
تكون مؤدبا اكثر من اللازم واو ان تتعامل مع الطرف الاخر باحترام 
زائد يكون على حساب احترامك لنفسك ..







- من خلال بحث قام به البروفيسور البرت مبهدييان 
بعنوان (حل شفرة التفاعل غير المنسجم) وجد ان الرسائل







التي نعبر عنها في حياتنا تمثل بالنسب التالية:55بالمئة

لغة الجسد.38%نبرة الصوت.7% كلمات .. 






 ان القدرة على اجراء اتصال بالعينين تعني انك واثق 

من نفسك اما خفض العين فيبدو مذعنا حسب السياق ..






 الابتسامة تعكس الدفء وتظهر الثقة وتنشئ الالفة لكن

حذار الابتسامة في الوقت غير الملائم فانها تعكس الضعف وفقدان الثقة ..







 رفع الحاجبين للاعلى مدة ثانية هو علامة للصداقة ..






 المظهر المثالي للثياب يجب أن تكون

جذابة 

مريحة 

تعطي الثقة بالنفس







تعكس القانون الاجتماعي في الثياب 
تعكس الشخصية 

:تدعم الرسالة التي تود ايصالها للناس





​

منقول


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك في 90 ثانيه أو أقل ؛؛؛؛؛؛*






ناايس موضوع ثانكس​


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك في 90 ثانيه أو أقل ؛؛؛؛؛؛*

ميرسي بنوتة لمرورك الحلو وربنا يباركك​


----------



## Tota Christ (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك في 90 ثانيه أو أقل ؛؛؛؛؛؛*

مرسيييييييييييييييييي على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## white rose (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك في 90 ثانيه أو أقل ؛؛؛؛؛؛*

*بالفعل كلام سليم 100%

موضوع حلو يا Joyful Song 

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك في 90 ثانيه أو أقل ؛؛؛؛؛؛*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا جورجينا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sid (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك في 90 ثانيه أو أقل ؛؛؛؛؛؛*

موضوعك حلو يا جو شكرا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك في 90 ثانيه أو أقل ؛؛؛؛؛؛*


شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع يا جورجينا


معلومات مهمة


ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك في 90 ثانيه أو أقل ؛؛؛؛؛؛*




http://vb.rabelmagd.com/forumdisplay.php?f=51​


----------



## zezza (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك في 90 ثانيه أو أقل ؛؛؛؛؛؛*

جميل خالص خالص جو 
تسلم ايديك يا جميلة على الموضوع المهم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك في 90 ثانيه أو أقل ؛؛؛؛؛؛*



​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تجعل الناس تحبك في 90 ثانيه أو أقل ؛؛؛؛؛؛*

موضوع بجد حلو اووووووووووووووي يا جورجينا يا جميلة 
مرسي خالص يا قمر
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

_هذي بعض النقاط لتجعل الناس يحبونك من خلال أول لقاء وأذكرك بأن أمامك فرصة واحدة لترك انطباع اول في ارة الثانية سيكون انطباع ثاني اليس كذلك؟_


_1- تعود أن تنظر إلىأعين الناس مباشرة ._



_2- يجب أن تعرف وتحدد ما الذي تريده من الآخرين بالضبط ليتم _

_تحديد رسالتك التي تود إيصالها إلى الناس ._




_3- جسدك لا يعرف كيف يكذب فبطريقة غير واعية يقوم _

_جسدك بنقل أفكارك ومشاعرك من خلال الحركات التي تقوم بها ._




_4- عندما تقابل شخصاً لأول مرة لاتبذل مجهوداً فوق المعتاد _

_. ففي دراسة قام بها الباحثون في جامعة بريستون تم سؤال _
_الطلبة عن الطرق التي يستحوذون بها على اهتمام الناس _
_الذين يقابلونهم أول مرة كانت المبالغة في الحماس أحد أسباب _
_الفشل . لا تحاول أن تبتسم رغماً عنك ولا تحاول أن تتذاكى أو أن _
_تكون مؤدباً اكثر من اللازم و أن تتعامل مع الطرف الآخر باحترام _
_زائد يكون على حساب احترامك لنفسك ._




_5- من خلال بحث قام به البروفيسور البرت مبهدييان _

_بعنوان (حل شفرة التفاعل غير المنسجم) وجد أن الرسائل _
_التي نعبر عنها في حياتنا تمثل بالنسب التالية : 55 % _
_لغة الجسد 38 %نبرة الصوت .7 % كلمات ._




_6- أن القدرة على أجراء اتصال بالعينين تعني انك واثق _

_من نفسك أما خفض العين فيبدو مذعناً حسب السياق ._




_7- الابتسامة تعكس الدفء وتظهر الثقة وتنشئ الألفة لكن _

_حذار الابتسامة في الوقت غير الملائم فإنها تعكس الضعف وفقدان الثقة ._




_8- رفع الحاجبين للأعلى مدة ثانية هو علامة للصداقة ._



_9- المظهر المثالي للثياب أن تكون : _

_جذابة . _
_مريحة . _
_تعطي الثقة بالنفس . _
_تعكس القانون الاجتماعي في الثياب . _
_تعكس الشخصية . _
_تدعم الرسالة التي تود إيصالها للناس ._

​


----------



## happy angel (9 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع راااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (9 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جدااا مميز الرب معاكم

صلوا لى


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا جوجو

ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا جوجو
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## rana1981 (9 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا جوجو


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع راااائع جدااا*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*شكرااا امى العزيزة على مرورك الطيب*
*عن جد ببقى مبسوط لوجودك*
**
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*شكرا الك اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدااا مميز الرب معاكم
> 
> صلوا لى


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا جوجو​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز كيرو*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا جوجو*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة بنت العدرا*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا جوجو


*شكرا لمرورك يا رنا*
*نورتى*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع جوجو
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## lovely dove (10 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل قوي ياجوجو 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع جوجو​*
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*​


*شكرا اختى رجعا على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع جميل قوي ياجوجو
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرااااا بوبا لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## farou2 (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً على الموضوع الحلو وشكراً لك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2009)

روعة يا جوجو

شكرا الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2009)

farou2 قال:


> شكراً على الموضوع الحلو وشكراً لك ​


*شكرا الك انت اخى العزيز على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> روعة يا جوجو
> 
> شكرا الرب يباركك


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز كليمو*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## JOJE (14 أغسطس 2009)

مرسيه جدا علي الموضوع دا بجد جميل جدا وناس كتير محتجاه


----------



## just member (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اكتير لمرورك الطيب 
نورت
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2009)

> الابتسامة تعكس الدفء وتظهر الثقة وتنشئ الألفة لكن
> 
> حذار الابتسامة في الوقت غير الملائم فإنها تعكس الضعف وفقدان الثقة .


*فى رأيى دى أهم نصيحه فالابتسامه الصادقه والتى تأتى فى وقتها تفتح القلوب المغلقه 
موضوع هايل يا جوجو بجد ويستحق التقييم *


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *فى رأيى دى أهم نصيحه فالابتسامه الصادقه والتى تأتى فى وقتها تفتح القلوب المغلقه *
> *موضوع هايل يا جوجو بجد ويستحق التقييم *


*صح يا دونا *
*انا موافقك جدا فى هيك*
*لانها بتدخل القلب على طول فعلا*
*شكرا الك ولمرورك الجميل*
*ولتقييمك اللى زى السكر هاد*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## sara A (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رائع يا جوجو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اختى العزيزة سارة على مرورك الطيب
نورتينى 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## sola بنت الملك (17 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل استفت منه ربنا يعوضتعابك ياريت تقبل مرورى


----------



## just member (17 أغسطس 2009)

*هلا فيكى يا بنت الملك*
*منورة بمرورك الطيب*
*شكرا الك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*كلام جميل يا جوجو بس ببعض الاحيان ما بيجدى نفع دى الكارثه 
مبقتش تعرف تعمل ايه عشان ترضى الناس فنصيحه او براءى الشخصى 
اننا نحب بربنا ونرضيه هو وهو هيحبب فيا الناس لانى صعب اراضيهم وممكن 
عشان اراضيهم ويحبونى ازعل ربنا*


----------



## just member (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*ماهو ديما الناس تحكى اللى  بيحبة ربنا*
*بيحبب فية خلقة*
*هههههههه*
*صح كلامك يا كيري*
*نورتى بمرورك اختى العزيزة*
**​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااا
مرسي على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك يا الملكة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااا يا جوجو 
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك يا مانا*
*نورتنى اختى الغالية*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
تسلـــــــــــــــــــــــــم ايدك​


----------



## just member (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا اختنا العزيزة على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2010)

*كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك من اول لقاء*

كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك من اول لقاء ​

هذي بعض النقاط لتجعل الناس يحبونك من خلال اول انطباع 
او مقابلة فالحياة لاتخلو من الانطباعات الاولى ​

1- تعود ان تنظر الى الناس مباشرة الى اعينهم 



2-يجب ان تعرف وتحدد مالذي تريده من الآخرين بالضبط ليتم 
تحديد رسالتك التي تود ايصالها الى الناس 

3-جسدك لايعرف كيف يكذب فبطريقة غير واعية يقوم 
جسدك بنقل افكارك ومشاعرك من خلال الحركات التي تقوم بها 



4-عندما تقابل شخصا لأول مرة لاتبذل مجهودا فوق المعتاد 
.ففي دراسة قام بها الباحثون في جامعة بريستون تم سؤال 
الطلبة عن الطرق التي يستحوذون بها على اهتمام الناس 
الذين يقابلونهم اول مرة كانت المبالغة في الحماس احد اسباب 
الفشل.لاتحاول ان تبتسم رغما عنك ولاتحاول ان تتذاكى او ان 
تكون مؤدبا اكثر من اللازم واو ان تتعامل مع الطرف الاخر باحترام 
زائد يكون على حساب احترامك لنفسك 

5- من خلال بحث قام به البروفيسور البرت مبهدييان 
بعنوان (حل شفرة التفاعل غير المنسجم) وجد ان الرسائل 
التي نعبر عنها في حياتنا تمثل بالنسب التالية:55% 
لغة الجسد.38%نبرة الصوت.7% كلمات 



6- ان القدرة على اجراء اتصال بالعينين تعني انك واثق 
من نفسك 



7-الابتسامة تعكس الدفء وتظهر الثقة وتنشئ الالفة لكن 
حذار الابتسامة في الوقت غير الملائم فانها تعكس الضعف وفقدان الثقة 



8- رفع الحاجبين للاعلى مدة ثانية هو علامة للصداقة 

9- المظهر المثالي للثياب ان تكون 
جذابة 
مريحة 
تعطي الثقة بالنفس 
تعكس القانون الاجتماعي في الثياب 
تعكس الشخصية
الكلام بصفه عامه بين كل الأشخاص​


----------



## Sad Ro0se (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك من اول لقاء*

*اهم حاجة تكون واثق من نفسك وتكون ع طبيعتك *
*ثانكيو ع التويبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك من اول لقاء*

كيريا

نصائح جميلة وفعالة اختبرتُ اكثرها 

الشكر الجزيل لمجهودك

سلام المسيح معك..


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك من اول لقاء*

جميل يا كيريا يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: كيف تجعل الشخص يحبك من اول لقاء*

*8- رفع الحاجبين للاعلى مدة ثانية هو علامة للصداقة

دي معلومة جديده انا كنت فاكر انها للمعاكسة
شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

*كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

كيف أكون محبوب, كيف تجعل احدا يحبك .
 
 
 
 
 
 1-تعود ان تنظر الى الناس مباشرة الى اعينهم.
 
 
 
 2-يجب ان تعرف وتحدد مالذي تريده من الآخرين بالضبط ليتم
 تحديد رسالتك التي تود ايصالها الى الناس.
 
 
 
 3-جسدك لايعرف كيف يكذب فبطريقة غير واعية يقوم
 جسدك بنقل افكارك ومشاعرك من خلال الحركات التي تقوم بها.
 
 
 
 4-عندما تقابل شخصا لأول مرة لاتبذل مجهودا فوق المعتاد
 .ففي دراسة قام بها الباحثون في جامعة بريستون تم سؤال
 الطلبة عن الطرق التي يستحوذون بها على اهتمام الناس
 الذين يقابلونهم اول مرة كانت المبالغة في الحماس احد اسباب
 الفشل.لاتحاول ان تبتسم رغما عنك ولاتحاول ان تتذاكى او ان
 تكون مؤدبا اكثر من اللازم واو ان تتعامل مع الطرف الاخر باحترام
 زائد يكون على حساب احترامك لنفسك.
 
 
 
 5- من خلال بحث قام به البروفيسور البرت مبهدييان
 بعنوان (حل شفرة التفاعل غير المنسجم) وجد ان الرسائل
 التي نعبر عنها في حياتنا تمثل بالنسب التالية:55%
 لغة الجسد.38%نبرة الصوت.7% كلمات.
 
 
 
 6- ان القدرة على اجراء اتصال بالعينين تعني انك واثق
 من نفسك اما خفض العين فيبدو مذعنا حسب السياق.
 
 
 
 7-الابتسامة تعكس الدفء وتظهر الثقة وتنشئ الالفة لكن
 حذار الابتسامة في الوقت غير الملائم فانها تعكس الضعف وفقدان الثقة.
 
 
 
 
 
 8- رفع الحاجبين للاعلى مدة ثانية هو علامة للصداقة.
 
 
 
 9- المظهر المثالي للثياب ان تكون
 جذابة
 مريحة
 تعطي الثقة بالنفس
 تعكس القانون الاجتماعي في الثياب
 تعكس الشخصية.​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

موضوع جميل يا روزى
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

*نصائح جميله ومفيده

تسلم ايديكي ياقمر​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

موضوع جميل ومفيد
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## treaz (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

*نصائح  جميله ومفيده

تسلم ايديكي يا رووزى قمر*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

*نصائح جميلة يا روزى *
*ربنا يباركك يا قمر*​


----------



## انريكي (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

موضوع جميل جدا

ونصائح رائعة شكرا روزي

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*




KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل يا روزى
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*




mikel coco قال:


> *نصائح جميله ومفيده
> 
> تسلم ايديكي ياقمر​*




ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*




الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​




ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*




treaz قال:


> *نصائح  جميله ومفيده
> 
> تسلم ايديكي يا رووزى قمر*




ميرسي حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*




mana_mana قال:


> *نصائح جميلة يا روزى *
> *ربنا يباركك يا قمر*​




نورتي يا حبيبتي بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*




انريكي قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ونصائح رائعة شكرا روزي
> 
> الرب يباركك




شكرا ليك يا انريكي علي مرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

*موضوع جميل يا روزى
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

نورت يا هيرو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

راي الصدق والحنان والاهتمام


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

موضوع رائع يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

ميرسي ليك جدا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

*موضوع جميل اوى
تسلم ايدك يا روزى
ميرسى لك
*​


----------



## Victor0071000 (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

لا انا مش عايزه يموت


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*




HappyButterfly قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى
> تسلم ايدك يا روزى
> ميرسى لك
> *​




ميرسي يا ديدي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*




Victor0071000 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع




شكرا ليك

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*




حبيب يسوع قال:


> لا انا مش عايزه يموت




ميرسي ليك


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

*كالعادة متميزة يا روزي*

*موضووع روعه*

*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: كيف تجعل شخص يحبك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد موت*

تسلمي حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مارس 2011)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## Maroo Magdi (15 مايو 2011)

كلام حلو  وفيد


----------

